# Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

					Iceotope hat eine Methode entwickelt Serverkomponenten komplett in Flüssigkeit getaucht zu kühlen, was nun an der Universität von Leeds getestet wird. Das Besondere: Die Entwickler schätzen, dass so der Energieverbrauch durch Kühlung um 80 bis 97 Prozent gesenkt werden kann.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*


----------



## starchildx (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Naja, das Zeug hat eine Siedetemperatur von 50°C und wird in Sonnenlicht zersetzt.
Da es aus Fluor und Sauerstoff besteht würde ich echt angst bekommen wenn es sich anfängt in meinem Rechner zu zersetzten.
Vorallem bei einem Kurzschluss mit Wasser, wenn dann noch Fluorwasserstoff entsteht, juhu.


----------



## Rizoma (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

das zeug für nen annehmbaren Preis literweise und ich Baue mir nen Aquarium zum PC Gehäuse um


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Wenn die Flüssigkeit perfektioniert ist, auch in Hinblick was starchildx schreibt (kenne mich diesbezüglich nicht aus), wäre das ja ein klarer Fortschritt für WaKüs in PCs


----------



## kartenlehrling (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Naja die Idee ist ja nicht neu, nur das die Trägerflüsssigkeit wohl angenehmer zu handhaben ist.

Ölrechner.de ~~~ das Ölrechner Paradies
SonnenblumenÖl Rechner


----------



## Rizoma (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5056282 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Flüssigkeit perfektioniert ist, auch in Hinblick was starchildx schreibt (kenne mich diesbezüglich nicht aus), wäre das ja ein klarer Fortschritt für WaKüs in PCs



Naja Sonnenlicht Zersetzung sollte man mit UV(absorbierend oder Reflektierend ) beschichtetes glas hin bekommen bei den ab 50° sieden müssen sie noch arbeiten aber mit dem zeug könnte man zb.. ein Aquarium im Aquarium bauen im äußern fische im inneren die HW das gibt bestimmt nen geilen Effekt


----------



## PurpleACE (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

nunja  mein PC kommt nicht in nen Aquarium, dafür bastel ich zuviel dran rum.
Und für die Wakü wirds wohl ein wenig zu zähflüssig sein bei einer Dichte von 1.66g/ml
ansonsten ist des scheinbar Verwendbar laut dem Datenblatt zumindest.
Edit: woher habt ihr eigentlich die 50°C Siedepunkt ? Eventuell nicht richtig gelesen? Der an das System angeschlossene Wärmetauscher liefert 50°C Heißes " Nutzwasser"


----------



## Rizoma (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

ich hab es vom erst poster übernommen habe das Datenblatt nicht gelesen ^^


----------



## PurpleACE (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

du Schlingel


----------



## Coldhardt (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Wenn das auch für den Privatgebrauch kommt wärs ja schon geil 
Müssten sich halt auch die WaKühersteller anpassen.


----------



## John-800 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

97% Energieeinsparung? Nur bei Serverfarmen, jene dicke Klimageräte benutzen und selbst da gibt es doch schon Lösungen mit Wasserkühlungen. 
Beim Heimanwender müsste es sich noch bewähren.


----------



## efdev (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

würde allerdings nicht meinen hauptrechner drin versenken vielleicht nen zweit rechner. lässt sich doch bestimmt gut übertakten mit dem zeug dann sind spannungswandler und der ganze rest auch gut gekühlt.


----------



## Rizoma (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

mit dem Zeug könnte man doch dann komplett auf kühler (CPU,GPU) verzichten wenn man es versenkt oder?


----------



## efdev (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

ich denke schon noch oben einen einlass unten ausllass ans gehhäuse, und dann mit einer pumpe rund laufen lassen bei schwacher hardware oder durch einen radiator wie bei einer wakü.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Na ja, Kühlkörperr würd ich schon noch drauf machen 
Ist ja quasi wie Passivkühlung nur mit Flüssigkeit. Da brauchst du dann schon denke ich nen Kühler (mit extrem breiten Lamellen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



Rizoma schrieb:


> mit dem Zeug könnte man doch dann komplett auf kühler (CPU,GPU) verzichten wenn man es versenkt oder?


 
Külkörper zur Oberflächenvergrößerung braucht man bei Tauchkühlungen weiterhin für CPU & GPU - die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Kupfer wird eben nicht so ganz erreicht. Aber man kann sich Lüfter im System sparen, ohne den Aufwand mit vielen kleineren Kühlkörpern zu haben, wie bei einer Wakü.
Varianten mit ausreichend hohen Siedepunkten scheint es auch zu geben (z.B.), Umweltverträglichkeit scheint okay zu sein, von Lichtempfindlichkeit lese ich da nichts, von Materialverträglichkeit schon und eine etwas größere Viskosität wäre kein Beinbruch. Fraglich wäre noch die Reinigungsfähigkeit (und ggf. wie gut es verdrängbar ist) - Ölkühlungen kranken daran, dass man nur sehr schlecht Hardware wechseln kann, weil es ne Schweinerei gibt.
Was ich dagegen nicht finden konnte, ist ein Preis. Und da schwant mir Böses...


----------



## Rizoma (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



> Was ich dagegen nicht finden konnte, ist ein Preis. Und da schwant mir Böses...


naja wenn man immer noch die Kühlkörper für CPU und GPU braucht braucht man weniger Flüssigkeit wird ja mehr verdrängt 

vom reinigen schaut es recht gut aus würde ich sagen das ist ja fast wie Wasser 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2AObOHGsUxc


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. März 2013)

Wtf... Sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus, dennoch bleibe ich kritisch der Sache gegenüber


----------



## PurpleACE (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

alter Schwede hab da grad was gefunden, das eine Zeug mit niedriger Siedetemp. macht ja was her muss ich sagen.
Video


----------



## constantin_zero (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Ich hab mich schon lange gefragt, wann so etwas mal kommt.
Anscheinend wird es so langsam kommen.

Interessante Sache


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. März 2013)

PurpleACE schrieb:


> alter Schwede hab da grad was gefunden, das eine Zeug mit niedriger Siedetemp. macht ja was her muss ich sagen.
> Video



Wie geil ist das denn!?
Auf sowas hätte ich schon mal Lust ^^ kann man dieses Zeug irgendwo kaufen?

Edit: Wie's aussieht ist die einzige Bezugsquelle 3M selbst... ob die mir wohl 10l zur Verfügung stellen wollen


----------



## MartinRoman (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Mit SSD's stelle ich mir das einfach vor. Nur wie sieht es mit optischen Laufwerken und HDD's aus ? Die wird man dann wohl extern anbringen müssen. Bin mal auf evtl. Privatanwenderlösungen gespannt !


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. März 2013)

Hab gerade gelesen, dass ca. 3l von dem Zeug 250$ kosten


----------



## Gamersware (5. März 2013)

*Novec 7000 von 3M*

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=SSSSSu7zK1fslxtUOxtZmY_Bev7qe17zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS--
"Die Novec 7000 High-Tech Flüssigkeit ist ein Methoxyheptafluorpropan. Sie ist klar, farblos und --_*geruchsarm*_--?! und kann bis zu einem 
Temperaturbereich von -120 °C verwendet werden.
*Eigenschaften*
• Nicht brennbar und nicht entflammbar
• Elektrisch nicht leitend
• Thermische Stabilität bis 150° C -> Kritische Temperatur 165 °C
• Geringes Erderwärmungspotential (GWP = 370, 100- Jahre ITH)
• Kein Ozonabbaupotential (ODP)
• Viskosität geringer als 20 cSt bei -120° C
• Wärmekapazität von 1300 kJ/kg . K
• Bei bestimmungsgerechter Anwendung gering toxisch
• Kein Gefahrstoff
 -> Flammpunkt: Keiner


----------



## Rizoma (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

es gibt die Flüssigkeit in verschiedenen Variationen von 7000 - 7x00 die haben alle leicht andere Eigenschaften.


----------



## wultna (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

siehe hier:
Löschmittel


----------



## DerBratmaxe (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Direkt bestellen


----------



## Vortox (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Novec ist ein Markenname und wird für einige Produkte mit jeweils anderen Eigenschaften genutzt. Was hier genau zum Einsatz kommt steht nicht in Text.


----------



## mannefix (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

...Nicht zu vergessen ist jedoch ihre gegenüber  CO2 zum Teil überaus starke Wirkung als Treibhausgas...

also PC kalt Erde heiß?

kann man das zeug trinken?

In was zerfällt es bei Sonneneinstrahlung?


----------



## exa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

$285 per gallon

joa, warum nicht^^


----------



## -Ultima- (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



> In was zerfällt es bei Sonneneinstrahlung?



Vermutlich in das selbe, wie Spongebob.


Das Zeug ist echt interessant.
Was passiert bei Minusgraden, mit der Flüssigkeit?


----------



## exa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

bis -120 ist alles gut...


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

@Redaktion: Dass hier im Titel mal wieder Wärmeleitfähigkeit und Wärmekapazität verwechselt werden, scheint wieder mal niemandem aufgefallen zu sein - aber das ist hier fast noch der kleinste Fehler....

Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Novec 7000 liegt laut Datenblatt bei 0,075 W/(m*K) @25°C und damit im Bereich mineralischer Baustoffe. Das ist alles andere als berauschend. Selbst Wasser, was ja ebenfalls nicht gerade berühmt für seine hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist, weist mit 0,607 W/(m*K) @25°C einen acht mal höheren Wert auf. Gegenüber Luft (0,0261 W/(m*K)) bietet Novec 7000 laut Datenblatt gerade mal eine ca. dreimal höhere Wärmleitfähigkeit.

Aber um zum interessantesten (bzw. traurigsten) Punkt des Datenblattes zu kommen: Als Wärmekapazität wird unter Eigenschaften auf der ersten Seite mit 1300 kJ/(kg*K) ein Wert angegeben der unter Normbedingungen ca. 1300 mal höher als der von Luft und ca. 310 mal höher als Wasser wäre. Das allein sollte in Anbetracht dessen, dass die höchste Wärmekapazität elementarer Stoffe gerade mal bei ca. 14 kJ/(kg*K) liegt (Wasserstoff), stutzig machen. Unter den molekularaen Flüssigkeiten ist es schon äußerst schwer an die 4,18 KJ/(kg*K) von Wasser heran zu kommen. Das wirft sofort die Frage nach einer physikalischen Erklärung für dieses mutmaßliche Wunder unter den Energieträgern auf. Leider ist es eine Frage die nur zu dem Schluss führen kann, dass hier etwas faul ist. Eine derart hohe Wärmekapazität ist, auch wenn man sich die abstrusesten Gedanken darüber macht, wie derartige Energiemengen in einem Stoff mit den angegeben Eigenschaften gespeichert werden sollen, einfach nicht darstellbar - schon gar nicht in einer Flüssigkeit. Glücklicherwiese findet sich die Antwort im selben Datenblatt, denn interessanter Weise wird die spezifische Wärme (= Wärmekapazität) weiter unten mit 1*,*3 kJ/(kg*K) angegeben (man beachte die identische Einheit). Dieser Wert liegt, im Gegensatz zum erstgenannten Wert, und unter den Randbedingungen die das Zeug chemisch mitbringt, durchaus in einem realistischer Bereich. 

Nun fragt man sich natürlich wie es dazu kommen kann, dass ein und dieselbe physikalische Größe sich im gleichen Datenblatt um einen Faktor von exakt 1000 unterscheiden ... 
 Im oberen Teil des Datenblatts liegt die Wärmekapazität bei 1300 kJ/(kg*K) - im unteren bei 1,3 kJ/(kg*K). Mal ganz wertungsfrei gesprochen ist allein ein solcher Fehler schon bedenklich wenn er in Datenblättern großer Chemiefirmen vorkommt, aber Fehler kommen halt auch da mal vor. Da hat ganz offensichtlich mal wieder jemand nicht mit Einheiten umgehen können, ein Komma übersehen oder das "k" vor physikalischen Einheiten für ein Zierelement gehalten. Immerhin wurde bei der Umrechnung des unteren Werts zwischen kJ/(kg*K) und der ebenfalls angegebenen Vergleichseinheit cal/(g*K), die die meisten Kalorimeter standardmäßig ausspucken, kein Umrechnungsfehler gemacht - was neben der offensichtlichen falschen Größenordnung beim oberen Wert im Übrigen auch dafür spricht, dass der Wert auf Seite 2 der richtige ist 
Dass eine Wärmekapazität von 1300 kJ/(kg*K) nicht möglich ist, sollte einfach auffallen. Vielleicht hat auf der ersten Seite auch die PR-Abteilung zugeschlagen - nach dem Motto was kann schon ein Komma ausmachen...  

Sorry wenn ich hier also mal wieder als Traumzerstörer fungieren muss, aber das einzige was diese Flüssigkeit gegenüber anderen nicht leitenden Wärmeträgern auszeichnet, ist eine geringfügig bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit gegenüber manchen sytehtischen Ölen o.Ä. die bislang für solche Zwecke eingesetzt wurden, und die niedrige Viskoistät bei tiefen Temperaturen (wichtig beim Einsatz als Wärmetraäger die mit Kältemaschinen gekühlt werden). Was die Wärmekapazität angeht, ist im Datenblatt einfach ein dicker Bock. Ich würde Wetten darauf abschließen, welcher der beiden Werte der richtige ist - und nein ich würde nicht auf die 1300 kJ/(kg*K) wetten .


----------



## exa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich hier also mal wieder als Traumzerstörer fungieren muss


 
Nicht doch, denn anscheinend hast du gar nicht gecheckt, dass es hier nicht um Wärmeleitfähigkeit geht... genauso wenig wie bei Luft oder Wasserkühlung, denn wie du ja schon gesagt hast, gibt es da andere Stoffe, die wesentlich besser geeignet sind...
Bei der Luftkühlung gehts ja auch nicht darum, dass Luft so tolle Wärmeleitfähigkeiten hat, das macht die Wärmeleitpaste (wie der Name schon sagt) und der - im besseren Falle - Kupferkühler.

Bei diesem System geht es darum, dass man die komplette Elektronik versenken kann, somit keine komplizierte Kühlkonstruktion mehr braucht, sondern einfach nur ein geschlossenes Gehäuse mit Ein- und Ausgang und pro Anlage nur noch eine Pumpe...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Und falls es trotzdem gut funktioniert, bleibt doch der enorme Aufwand alles abzupumpen und zu reinigen, falls mal was ausfällt. Und wird dadurch die Korrosion erhöht? Man müsste mal abwarten wie sich das in der Praxis bewährt. Jedenfalls glaube ich das Universitäten und Forscher, also nicht ganz dumme Menschen, nicht umsonst an diesem Prinzip forschen. Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Glaube mir ich habe ganz sicher verstanden, dass es nicht um Wärmeleitfähigkeit geht . Ich versuche hier ein offensichtlich von vielen scheinbar unbemerktes Missverständnis, das bereits in der Überschrift diese Threads (Zitat: "Wasserkühleung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft") beginnt, und die Stilblüten dies das im Diskussionsverlauf treibt, aufzuklären, in dem ich die Ursache für die Fehler gesucht und dargelegt habe. 

Mit den vier ersten Sätzen habe ich deshalb auch nur auf den Fehler in der Thread-Überschrift und die Verhältnisse bzgl. der tatsächlich angegebenen Wärmeleitfähigkeiten hingewiesen. Wenn du aufmerksam weiter gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, um was sich mein eigentliches Anliegen dreht: 3M macht im Datenblatt widersprüchliche Angaben zur Wärmekapazität und diese falsche Angabe + die falsche Bezeichnung in der Threadüberschrift, sind es meiner Ansicht nach hauptsächlich, die hier zu den Traumschlössern bei diversen Usern geführt haben. Darüber, dass man allgemein die Vor- und Nachteile von Badkühlungen diskutiert, habe ich nicht das Geringste, auch wenn sich hier imho einige Leute unberechtigte Hoffnungen machen, dass Ihnen eine derartige Kühlung für den privaten Rechenknecht Vorteile bringt. Das Thema wird immer wieder diskutiert und die hier besprochene Flüssigkeit ändert nichts Wesentliches an den Nachteilen für den privaten Gebrauch. Bei Großrechnern sind derartige Systeme schon vielfach und seit vielen Jahren (bzw. Jahrzehnten) im Einsatz. Was 3M da auf dem Markt bringt, ist für derartige Systeme durchaus eine Detailverbesserung, aber wirklich nichts was die Welt der Badkühlung neu erfindet...

Flüssigkeitenin denen man die ganze Elektronik versenken kann und dadurch weniger oder sagen wir besser anderen Aufwand treiben muss (sofern man ein entsprechende Gehäuse als wenig Aufwand betrachtet) gibt es wie gesagt schon lange. Die hier beschriebe Flüssigkeit ist nur eine weitere dieser Zunft und bietet vor allem für große Systeme gewisse Vorteile - jedoch keinen der auch nur ansatzweise einer Sensation gleich käme, wie sie hier (wenn auch im falschen Kontext) durch die Threadüberschrift impliziert wurde, und von den meisten Diskutierenden hier bisher ohne Ansehen der im Datenblatt niedergelegten Tatsachen offenbar angenommen wird. 

Es ist aber einfach festzuhalten, dass der einzige sensationell anmutende Wert, nämlich der der Wärmekapazität (zumindest die Angabe auf Seite 1) auf einem Komma-Fehler im Datenblatt beruht und dann auch noch durch die Redaktion in einen völlig falschen Kontext gestellt wurde, in dem man kurzer Hand was von exorbitant hohen Wärmeleitfähigkeiten in die Überschrift schrieb. 
Ansonsten bietet diese Flüssigkeit lediglich einen ernst zu nehmenden und hervorzuhebenden Vorteil gegenüber einigen Konkurrenzprodukten in diesem Markt - die besonders niedrige Viskosität bei tiefen Temperaturen. Genau das ist aber nicht´s wovon mal als normaler Privatanwender profitieren könnte (KoKü-Bastler mal Außen vor). Da hier, den Kommentaren nach zu urteilen, jedoch die doppelt falschen Implikationen aus der Überschrift von vielen für bare Münze genommen wurden, haben hier manche bereits angefangen Träume von Kühlwundern zu entwickeln, ohne die Eigenschaften erst mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Legt man die weiter unten im Datenblatt ebenfalls angegebene  tatsächliche Wärmekapazität zu Grunde, bietet diese Flüssigkeit für den  Einsatz im Privat-Bereich, ohne thermodynamisch aktive Kühlung,  keinerlei überragende Vorteile gegenüber anderen Flüssigkeiten wie sie  bisher für solche Zwecke eingesetzt wurden. Lediglich in diesem Sinne betätige ich mich hier als Traumzerstörer .

Die falsche 1000fach überhöhte Angabe zur Wärmekapazität hat ganz offensichtlich von Anfang an zu den Missverständnissen hier im Thread geführt. Da hat schon jemand bei der Threaderstellung gepennt, als er was von "1000 mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft " schrieb, wovon ja nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein kann. Der einzige Wert der zu dieser falschen Überschrift geführt haben kann, ist die falsche Angabe zur Wärmekapazität - und diese wurde dann auch noch kurzer Hand als Wärmeleitfähigkeit deklariert. Das zeugt weder von guter Recherche, noch von Grundwissen über Flüssigkeitskühlungen.

*Edit:*


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Jedenfalls glaube ich das Universitäten und  Forscher, also nicht ganz dumme Menschen, nicht umsonst an diesem  Prinzip forschen.


Wenn diese richtig zitiert und interpretiert werden, kannst du das i. d. R. auch bedenkenlos . Wer aber ein bisschen was davon versteht (und da zähle ich mich jetzt als ehem. Werkstoffwissenschaftler mal ganz frech dazu), erkennt sofort, dass genau dies hier leider nicht der Fall ist - mal ganz abgesehen von dem etwas peinlichen Fehler im Datenblatt, der an der komplett falschen Interpretation im Artikel sicherlich Mitschuld trägt.
Fürchterlich viel zu forschen gibt´s auf dem Gebiet btw. nicht mehr, aber Detailverbesserungen  wie die, die 3M hier vorbringt sind natürlich immer noch drin. Das grundsätzliche Prinzip der Badkühlung wird jedenfalls schon seit Jahrzehnten für Leistungselektronik und Leistungsbauteilen allgemein angewandt (Großtrafos etc.). Das ist wirklich nichts Neues und die Entwicklungslinie der Eigenschaften von Flüssigkeiten für Badkühlungen bezieht sich auch weniger auf die physikalischen Eigenschaften (an denen fundamental nur wenig zu rütteln ist) als in ihren Eigenschaften bezüglich Handhabung, Umweltverträglichkeit etc.


----------



## exa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Ich lese genau einen Post, in dem wirklich angenommen wird, dass das ganze sehr viel besser als Wasser ist in der Wasserkühlung.

Ansonsten gehts eher darum, die "Salatölkühlung" zu ersetzen, welche dann nicht mehr so zähflüssig wäre, und noch dazu besser aussieht (und riecht?).

Wie du schon sagtest, Fehler passieren, und das ist in dem Fall nunmal an 2 Stellen passiert. 3M hat nen Kommafehler drin, den PCGH übernommen hat und PCGH hat Wärmeleitfähigkeit falsch verwendet. Dazu muss man jetz aber auch einfach mal sagen, dass meiner Kenntniss nach kein PCGH Redakteur einen akademischen Abschluss in einem naturwissenschaftlichen Fach hat, ergo da sitzen keine Physiker/Chemiker. Die müssen sich das alles in der Recherche anlesen, und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass es teilweise massive Lücken bei offiziellen Vertretern dieser Fachrichtungen gibt, kann ich da drüber hinwegsehen, zumal dies ein Prakti-Artikel ist...


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



exa schrieb:


> Ich lese genau einen Post, in dem wirklich angenommen wird, dass das ganze sehr viel besser als Wasser ist in der Wasserkühlung.
> Ansonsten gehts eher darum, die "Salatölkühlung" zu ersetzen, welche dann nicht mehr so zähflüssig wäre, und noch dazu besser aussieht (und riecht?).
> Wie du schon sagtest, Fehler passieren, und das ist in dem Fall nunmal an 2 Stellen passiert. 3M hat nen Kommafehler drin, den PCGH übernommen hat und PCGH hat Wärmeleitfähigkeit falsch verwendet. Dazu muss man jetz aber auch einfach mal sagen, dass meiner Kenntniss nach kein PCGH Redakteur einen akademischen Abschluss in einem naturwissenschaftlichen Fach hat, ergo da sitzen keine Physiker/Chemiker. Die müssen sich das alles in der Recherche anlesen, und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass es teilweise massive Lücken bei offiziellen Vertretern dieser Fachrichtungen gibt, kann ich da drüber hinwegsehen, zumal dies ein Prakti-Artikel ist...


Und dennoch danke ich VJoe2max, dass er uns darauf hingewiesen hat (Hinweisen auf offensichtliche Fehler ist doch nicht verboten).
Ich bin jetzt zufrieden mit meiner Wakü, so dass ich meinen PC nicht baden würde. Außerdem habe ich vor einer Woche die Erfahrung gemacht, was eine defekter Wassertank ausrichten kann: Es ist immer noch nicht ganz trocken in der Waschküche ...


----------



## cbender (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letztes Jahr auf der Cebit und auch beim Stand von Iceotope und habe mir das Prinzip erklären lassen. 
Die hohe Energieeinsparung für die Kühlung kommt durch den Verzicht von Pumpen und Lüftern zustande,
die man sonst im Rechner verbauen müsste. 
Die Flüssigkeit dehnt sich wohl bei Erwärmung so stark aus
dass ein entsprechendes Gehäuse ausreicht um einen Kühlkreislauf aufzubauen der allein durch das höhere Gewicht/Volumen von kalter Flüssigkeit zustande kommt. 

An der einen Seite kommt dann kaltes Wasser rein das erwärmt wird, an der anderen Seite ist die Hardware untergebracht. 
Das erwärmte Wasser kann direkt weiterverwendet werden um Gebäude zu heißen oder Warmwasser bereitzustellen. 

Konventionelle Festplatten müssen oberhalb der Flüssigkeitskante untergebracht werden, 
da sie Öffnungen besitzen durch die der Druckausgleich stattfinden muss.


----------



## exa (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

hier nun noch ein Video, indem Zotac nicht nur die CPU, sondern auch eine GPU fast ohne Kühler kühlt

Zotac visar upp kylningsvätskan Novec 7000 från 3M [CES2012] - YouTube

Und hier noch ein Video, indem ein Quadcore-Serverprozzi gekühlt wird...

Novec 7000 Based HFE cooling to improve efficiency of servers on Vimeo


----------



## Rizoma (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Das zeug ist wie gesagt als Eyecatcher für die Wohnung richtig nice nur der preis ist etwas abartig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



mannefix schrieb:


> ...Nicht zu vergessen ist jedoch ihre gegenüber  CO2 zum Teil überaus starke Wirkung als Treibhausgas...



Das 649er (mit dem problematischen 49 °C Siedepunkt) liegt bei 1 - also genauso schlimm wie CO2. Die anderen sind schlimmer, aber bei an die 100 °C Siedepunkt sollte man aus einem geschlossenen System heraus wohl kaum Freisetzungen haben.
Wesentlich klimaschädigender dürfte wohl die Produktion sein.



exa schrieb:


> $285 per gallon



Jup, sowas in der Richtung meinte ich. Und wenn man damit jetzt einen 35 x 28 x 15 cm großen Raum füllen möchte (was gerade so für Ein ATX-Board und ne längere Grafikkarte reicht), dann braucht man (nach Abzug von ein paar Litern für das Volumen der Platinen und Kühlkörper) allein dafür drei Gallonen. Ne weitere muss man bei einem sinnvollen Kreislauf noch für den Inhalt von Radiator, Leitungen, Wärmeausgleich,... einrechnen. Also um die 1000 $ allein für Kühlflüssigkeit.





VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nun fragt man sich natürlich wie es dazu kommen kann, dass ein und dieselbe physikalische Größe sich im gleichen Datenblatt um einen Faktor von exakt 1000 unterscheiden ...
> Im oberen Teil des Datenblatts liegt die Wärmekapazität bei 1300 kJ/(kg*K) - im unteren bei 1,3 kJ/(kg*K). Mal ganz wertungsfrei gesprochen ist allein ein solcher Fehler schon bedenklich wenn er in Datenblättern großer Chemiefirmen vorkommt, aber Fehler kommen halt auch da mal vor. Da hat ganz offensichtlich mal wieder jemand nicht mit Einheiten umgehen können, ein Komma übersehen oder das "k" vor physikalischen Einheiten für ein Zierelement gehalten.



Ich denke nicht, dass du direkt die Intelligenz der Wissenschaftler angreifen musst. Wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist wohl, dass ein unachtsamer 5 €/h Übersetzer "1.300 kJ/kg*K" als "1300" aus dem Englischen ins Deutsche transferiert hat.




exa schrieb:


> Nicht doch, denn anscheinend hast du gar nicht gecheckt, dass es hier nicht um Wärmeleitfähigkeit geht... genauso wenig wie bei Luft oder Wasserkühlung, denn wie du ja schon gesagt hast, gibt es da andere Stoffe, die wesentlich besser geeignet sind...



Zu niedrig darf die Wärmeleitfähigkeit bei einer Tauchkühlung nicht sein. Im Gegensatz zu einer Wasserkühlung, wo du µm zwischen Kühleroberfläche und schnell strömendem Wasser hast, bewegt sich die Flüssigkeit hier nur sehr langsam durch das Gehäuse und die Grenzschicht um Kühler beträgt ggf. ettliche mm. Und niedrigere Wärmekapazität ist sowieso immer ein Nachteil



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Und wird dadurch die Korrosion erhöht?


 
Korrosion als solche nicht, die Flüssigkeiten sind ja explizit dafür konzipiert, sich inert zu verhalten. Aber man müsste natürlich überprüfen, ob sie nicht für irgend einen der vorkommenden Kunststoffe ein Lösungsmittel darstellen.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass du direkt die Intelligenz der Wissenschaftler angreifen musst. Wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist wohl, dass ein unachtsamer 5 €/h Übersetzer "1.300 kJ/kg*K" als "1300" aus dem Englischen ins Deutsche transferiert hat.


Wo greife ich denn da die Intelligenz von Wissenschaftlern an? - ich käme nicht im Traum darauf!
Habe, wie du ja auch vermutest, lediglich gesagt, dass der Schreiberling der das Datenblatt verfasst hat vermutlich keinen Dunst von Einheiten hatte. Dass da ein Wissenschaftler am Werk war ist sehr unwahrscheinlich - und selbst wenn, auch Wissenschaflter können mal ein Komma übersehen. Der Punkt ist nur der, dass Datenblätter zu chemischen Produkten hinsichtlich Fehlern eher wenig Toleranz zulassen. Im speziellen Fall hier ist´s jetzt nicht so tragisch, weil es lediglich zu falschen Interpretationen der Leistungsfähigkeit führen kann, aber bei anderen Produkten (z.b. giftigen, ätzenden, etc.) kann so was aber übel ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Eisfuchs (8. März 2013)

Hey leute,
Jetzt fangt mal nicht gleich an an der Kompetenz der Wissenschaftler oder der von Hochtechnologiefirmen zu zweifeln.

Ich arbeite in der Halbleiterindustrie und bin mit Fluorierten Stoffen bestens vertraut.
Kurze aufklärungsstunde:
Die 1300 KJ/Kg Basiert höchstwarscheinlich auf der Verdampfungsenergie, die von Wasser beträgt übrigens 2260 KJ/Kg, dort wird die meiste Energie in den Stoff gesetzt. Hier kommt sozusagen das Prinzip des Kühlschranks / Kompressorkühlung zum einsatz.
Der grund warum man nicht Wasser als Tauchlösung für Pc's nutzt ist einerseits die Leitfähigkeit /Löslichkeit von Ionen andererseits die Enorme Siedetemperatur von 100°C die die meisten Bauteile im PC nicht verkraften. Hier fängt an dieses Flüssig Halon von 3M interresant zu werden. Mit einer Siedetemperatur jenseits der 50°C und einer Isolationseigenschaft von 10^8 sowie die geringe Lösungseingenschaften für Metallionen in dieser Flüssigkeit, machen dieses Produkt zu einer Perfekten verdampfungs Flüssigkeit.
Die überschrift ist dementsprechend nicht ganz so gut gewählt. Als Einphasen Flüssigkeitskühlung ist dieses Produkt für "Haushaltsfälle" nicht sinvoll. Dort bleibt Wasser unangefochten an der Spitze. Aber wie man schon in dem Video mit der Zotac Grafikkarte sieht ist ein Phasenübergang mit Kondensator sogar ohne Kühlkörper direkt "on Chip" möglich.
Aber bevor ihr euch da zu Starke gedanken macht---
Das System muss Gasdicht sein!!! Und nur bei "richtiger verwendung" kann von keinen Gesundheitsgefährdungen gesprochen werden.
Das zeug möchte ICH nicht einatmen.

Es ist ne Interressante Idee allerdings für Home User eher eine Spinnerei als wirklich umsetzbar.

Aber wenn jemand von euch sowas trotsdem bauen möchte was Zotac so schön an ihrem Stand Präsentiert hat ich bin der erste Abbonent.

Gruss Eisfuchs
(Sry wegs den Rechtschreibfehlern lese rechtschreibschwäche)

Übrigens:

Hier noch ein Video über 4 GTX 480 in solch einer Flüssigkeit mit Furmark. 
Immersion-Cooled Gaming Machine with GTX 480 Graphics Cards - YouTube
in dem Video siehr man auch schön den Kondensator an der Decke dort tropft die Flüssigkeit wieder in das Becken.
Um den Temperatur koeffizent aber groß genug zu halten wird meistens bei solchen vorführsystemen ein Peltier element verwendet um die Kondensation zu beschleunigen und somit ist die 0W Kühlleistung wieder weg ^^.

im Zotac Video hat die GPU übrigens 40°C ist ne 500er serie mit 3 Fach Furmark.

Gruss
Eisfuchs


----------



## VJoe2max (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

@Eisfuchs: Zunächst mal: Es ging hier nie um die Kompetenz, oder wie ruyven_marcaran meinte, um Intelligenz von Wissenschaftlern . Da ich selber mehrere Jahre als Wissenschaftler gearbeitet habe würde ich mich wie gesagt auch hüten daran zu zweifeln und ich habe auch nichts dergleichen geschrieben. 

Bei den fraglichen Angaben im Datenblatt von 3M Novec 7000 geht es nicht um einen Verdampfungsenthalpie, sondern ausschließlich um die Wärmekapazität (siehe Einheit kJ/(kg**K*). Die spezifische Wärmekapazität (= spezifische Wärme) ist zweimal im Datenblatt angegeben - aber auf dem ersten Blatt eben mit einem Kommafehler. Die Verdampfungswärme (= Verdampfungsenthalpie) ist übrigens ebenfalls im Datenblatt angegeben: 142 kJ/kg. Von daher ist deine Vermutung definitiv falsch . 

Wenn der Phasenwechsel genutzt werden soll, kommen beim Einsatz natürlich die von dir genannten Einschränkungen hinzu (Gasdichtigkeit, energieintensiver Kondensator - zumindest bei großer Leistungsdichte pro Volumen). Für eine Einphasenkühlung wie sie im Artikel beschreiben wurde, spielt der Phasenübergang jedoch keine Rolle. Die Flüssigkeit wird laut Artikel durch einen Wärmetauscher gepumpt, wo die Abwärme letztlich an einen Wasser-Kreislauf abgegeben wird. Die Einsparung der aktiven Kühlanlage führt zu der hoher Energieeinsparung im Kühlsystem. Das wäre nichts anders als eine klassische Wakü bei der eben statt der Einzelkomponenten-Kühlung eine Badkühlung genutzt wird und die Wärme statt mit Luft mit einen Kaltwasser-Kreislauf getauscht wird. Kühltechnisch nicht sonderlich effektiv, aber für den Einsatzzweck eine gangbare Lösung. Besonders niedrige Temperaturen können so nicht erzielt werden, aber dafür recht konstante, was für den Serverbetrieb durchaus sinnvoll sein kann. 

Bei einer Phasenwechsel-Kühlung ist keine Pumpe aber dafür ein energieintensiver aktiver Gaskondensator nötig. Bei die Einsatzzwecken für die man diese Flüssigkeiten üblicherweise einsetzt (z.B. Wärmepumpen), macht man sich selbstverständlich den Phasenwechsel zu nutze. Aber darum geht es hier wie gesagt nicht - zumindest wenn der der Redakteur des Artikels nicht wirklich alles falsch verstanden hat und es sich in Wahrheit eben nicht um eine einphasige Badkühlung, sondern um eine Phasenwechsel-Kühlung handelt. 
An der falschen Angabe im Datenblatt ändert das aber alles nichts .

Der Grund warum Wasser kein geeignetes Medium für Tauch- bzw. Badkühlungen ist dürfte wohl jedem hier einleuchten - diese Diskussion gab es deshalb auch gar nicht .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Eine Phasenwechselkühlung mit einer bei ~45-55 °C siedenden Flüssigkeit ist die Kondensation auch ohne viel Energieaufwand möglich - wenn man den Platz hat. Schließlich kondensiert die Flüssigkeit umgekehrt auch bei Raumtemperatur, man braucht als "nur" eine ausreichend große Wärmeaustauschfläche oberhalb der zu kühlenden Hardware. Entweder als großes, fein verzweigtes Lamellensystem (fast schon ein Heatpipekühler - bei dem die Hardware in der Pipe sitzt) oder ggf. als wassergekühlter Kühlkörper, von dem aus die Wärme dann einfach abgepumpt werden kann.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

Die Phasenwechselkühlung sieht schon sehr interressant aus...wenn das Zeug nicht so teuer wäre würde ich darüber nachdenken...


----------



## Eisfuchs (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung mit Novec: Angeblich bis zu 1.000 Mal wärmeleitfähiger als Luft*

@Vjoe2max
Hab nochmal nachgeschaut du hast recht da hat irgend ein Spassvogel ein K vors J/kg*K geschrieben 
In einer andren Quelle ist die richtige Bennenung vermerkt
http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediaw...SevTSevTSeSSSSSS--&fn=NovecOrganicRankine.pdf

trodsdem denke ich dass es für einphasenbetrieb sich niht am markt durchsetzen wird. Zumindest nicht als komplett Tauchlösung.
Evtl in Heatpipes kann man da vllt noch einiges an Übertragungsreichweite Rausholen.

Dass es ohne aufwendige Wärmpepumpe zur Kondensation Klappt sieht man ja auch in den Videos. Soviel oberfläche wird da nicht benlötigt.

PS:
nochwas zum Preis
hab auch nochwas von 250$ / gallone gelesen
wären also ca 43€ /l
für ein Kleines ITX Case (5l) wäre dann mit ein Paar optimierungen 200€ ausreichend (rein Flüssigkeit)


----------

